# google?



## Nino (21. August 2002)

Hi.
Täusche ich mich oder kann man bei google.de garnicht mahr nach Bildern suchen? Und der Übersetzer ist auch weg.

Komisch... =)


----------



## Precog (21. August 2002)

*komisch...*

bei mi fehlt es auch...
aber vielleicht ändern sie nur gerade was
an der "Maschiene".

mfg,
victork


----------



## Nino (21. August 2002)

Ich frage mich, wie lange die noch brauchen...
Naja, vielleicht haben sie es ja auch einfach abgestellt =)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. August 2002)

Hallo,

vielleicht haben die ja irgendwie Probleme bez. Copyrights bekommen und haben die Funktion deshalb eingestellt !?


----------



## Loomis (21. August 2002)

beim englischen google (http://www.google.com/en) ist das noch drin...komisch das


----------



## goela (21. August 2002)

Habe gerade den http://www.google.de getestet! Bei mir funktioniert die Bildersuche!!


----------



## Psyclic (22. August 2002)

hm bei mir ebenfalls


----------



## Nino (22. August 2002)

Ok.
Bei mir funzt es jetzt auch.
Wahrscheinlich haben sie es jetzt wieder reingestellt.


----------

